# Maadi taxi warning



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Today my friend was walking to meet me when she heard a taxi beeping which she ignored, it drove past turned around beeped again and she once more ignored.. the taxi went round the roundabout and parked up in front of her and as she got up close she realised he was flashing her.. she is a nurse and has seen plenty willies in her life so no fright for her.. she open her bottle of fruit juice and poured it all over his pristine white cab.. it has a wooden luggage rack, she doesn't know why she didnt take the number.. but if you see a white cab with a wooden luggage rack and maybe paint work damage from the nice freshly squeezed fruit juice washing I would advice you not to take it.


maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

you just gave me an idea: I must remember to keep a washing up liquid squirter in my handbag


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice intervention!


----------

